# When my dogs come in......short video



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Most of you probably do something similar when the dogs come in. They have to stay until I say, "FREE!" Why I even bothered to take this little video, poor lighting and all, was because my sisters Shih tzu Lucie has learned _so well _during her stay with us WITHOUT my sister here! She has learned sit and stay, learned to come when called, learned to stay away from the table and not expect to be fed from our plates, learned to eat regular food like my dogs and not doctored up with extra people food, and she learned to sleep in the mud room with my dogs on her bed with no crying and whimpering. Lucie has been raised like a spoiled child, no rules, worse yet no dog rules. Now that my sister lives with us, I am still enforcing the new things Lucie has learned, and expect my sister to do the same. Lucie may be my sisters dog, but this is my home. 
Do I sound like a drill Sargent? I hope not, but to me loose or no rules leads to trouble.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Do I sound like a drill Sargent? I hope not, but to me loose or no rules leads to trouble.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBfXkToW2NM


Just like children ( I am a mom of 3), dogs need rules and consistency. Good for you to help re-teach your sis' dog

ps..It says the video is private.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Tymaca said:


> Just like children ( I am a mom of 3), dogs need rules and consistency. Good for you to help re-teach your sis' dog
> 
> ps..It says the video is private.


Oh! Thanks for letting me know, youtube was having video editing hiccups, so kept the video private until I could rotate it and it would save. Not a fan of watching a video with my head turned sideways!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Oh! Thanks for letting me know, youtube was having video editing hiccups, so kept the video private until I could rotate it and it would save. Not a fan of watching a video with my head turned sideways!


Yay! That was awesome. I must say, I was cracking up watching your parti crock his/her head every time you spoke. LOL It reminds me of my SPOO. So intent on everything you are saying. The other dogs are just waiting for the words that they are FREE!!!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL ! What an attentive crew !

The video demonstrates a great deal of self control,
especially with the inquisitive head tilt.

Thanks for sharing :smile:.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh no! It's sideways again! What in the world!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Cute video! This is the reason I want more than one dog in the household! I believe they influence each other for the better. When I dogsat the little pomeranian, she learned to do very doggy things. It's amazing how quickly they learn from each other.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

What's your address? I need to send Beau right over for a big dose of your "tough love."


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> She has learned sit and stay, learned to come when called, learned to stay away from the table and not expect to be fed from our plates, learned to eat regular food like my dogs and not doctored up with extra people food, and she learned to sleep in the mud room with my dogs on her bed with no crying and whimpering


It's always nice to get titles for yr dogs by training them to jump over things, or to dash thru tunnels . . . but I always thot that there should be rosettes for dogs who have learned that stuff on counters and tables is _mine_ . . and not to be touched by dogs.

If I was the judge watching yr bunch I would be saying 'This exercise is over'.  

A dog who is trained to behave well in a house deserves a title too!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, I love it! You have "statue dogs" except for the _adorable_, inquisitive head-tilter in the back. (Who is that again?) I think your white SPOO was frozen as he wasn't ready to move at first. 

And I don't think you're being a Drill Instructor. She's living under your roof so she'll have to follow your rules. In this case, her pooch will benefit from some structure and will be a much happier pup. (I doubt she'd want to leave!)


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

This is the cutest video  my kids and I have watched it a few times this morning loving it! I think you sound so nice and what wonderfully behaved dogs you have! Your sister is lucky to have you!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> Cute video! This is the reason I want more than one dog in the household! I believe they influence each other for the better.


I am seeing this with Stella...and Player. He is learning the ropes from Stella. And she is the BEST. I cant take credit for her though...she came to us that way  Loved your well behaved kids video


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a wonderful, well behaved, attentive crew! And do they ever love and respect you! I love the head tilt going on while you speak. Soooooo precious!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

If that is not the most adorable thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I do so love your Ellie, her head tilting made it for me.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

How beautiful!!!! Each one waiting patiently! Sure makes me want to get Ruby a sister!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that is brilliant. i want that with my dogs. 

i need help with me regarding my dogs and how they act when people come in. 

i'm too tired right now, but i am going to start a thread on that tomorrow.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww, if that is not the most beautiful and well behaved crew and the head tilt was the cutest thing ever.  You've done an amazing job training your dogs and retraining you sister's. The only thing I couldn't do is to have my dogs not sleep in my room. My bed would have entirely to much room for just my hubby and myself.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is a pleasure to see such well behaved, attentive dogs. You have a very calm energy about you that the dogs pick up. Drill sargent no, yogi or zen master - yes.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I never tire of watching your sit/stay videos and watching Ellie's head tilt to the side when listening intently to your every word. I love this video. Had to watch it twice! ♥


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

*Thank you all for your fun and nice compliments! Seriously! They really do learn from each other. My Red standard Koi, was SUPER obedient, and when I brought Luke and Ellie into our lives, they learned from him. Then Kai came, and he has learned from Luke and Ellie, and now Lucie is part of the pack and is learning. 
Lucie is very smart, but has never ever had to a thing but do what ever she wants! I am glad I some time to work with her before my sister moved in, it helped set the rules of expectations. Tell you what though, its much easier to teach and work with a dog than a human. : (*


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Is it too soon to register for 2012 Spoowhisperer Dog Training classes?! That video is proof of what devotion and training can achieve. I've said it before and will again; you live up to your screen name, you truly_ are_ a 'spoowhisperer'! (And apparently a Shih Tzu-whisperer, too!):dog:


----------



## sungod21 (Dec 3, 2011)

too sweet and very well behaved. great job.


----------

